# очки (dimunitive?)



## Encolpius

Hello, is there a diminutive for очки in Russian??  Just because it is possible in Czech and you also love diminutives but I could not make any. Thanks a lot, Enco.


----------



## Maroseika

Очочки.


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> Очочки.


Maroseika, why is this sometimes written очёчки? Is one spelling correct and the other wrong? Or are both spellings acceptable?


----------



## Maroseika

Only очочки is correct: Поиск ответа

О (not ё) is spelled after ч, ш, ж, щ in nouns under stress when it's fleeting:
Очки - очок (Gen.), очочки.
But очешник (not очёшник like it's sometimes pronounced) - spectacle-case.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Maroseika, why is this sometimes written очёчки?


Because of the overcomplicated spelling rules according to which the choice between о and ё must be made, of course.


----------



## nizzebro

It is normally 'чо' in suffixes, but 'чё' in  stems - I suppose for this very reason of morphological clarity.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> It is normally 'чо' in suffixes, but 'чё' in  stems - I suppose for this very reason of morphological clarity.


There as чортъ before the revolution where чёрт stands now. The spelling reform simplified some things, but complicated others.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> There as чортъ before the revolution where чёрт stands now. The spelling reform simplified somethings, but complicated others.


It's also may be of interest for you, that Solzhenitsyn always spelled девчёнка instead of standard девчонка.


----------



## Encolpius

Очóчки - for students


----------



## Rosett

Невзирая на всё вышесказанное, _очёчки_ никто не отменял. Это просто синоним, а не другая орфография.

Существительное, неодушевлённое, мужской род, 2-е склонение (тип склонения мн. <м 3*a> по классификации А. А. Зализняка); формы ед. ч. не используются.

Встречается также вариант написания: очочки.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> It is normally 'чо' in suffixes, but 'чё' in  stems - I suppose for this very reason of morphological clarity.





Maroseika said:


> Only очочки is correct: Поиск ответа


Как вы прокомментируете в свете вышесказанного слово _очёс_?


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Как вы прокомментируете в свете вышесказанного слово _очёс_?


А что оно означает?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> А что оно означает?


Клоки шерсти, собранные, например, с овец при очёсывании; сам процесс тоже так называется.

очёс
м. разг.
1.
процесс действия по гл. очёсывать I
2.
Результат такого действия; очистка волокнистого материала (хлопка, шерсти, льна и т.п.) посредством чесания.
3.
Отходы при такой очистке; очёска 3..


----------



## nizzebro

Ну вот - чёс = корень (под ударением), потому ё. ОчОчки - суффикс, или там интерфикс - так или иначе, "-к(и)" этимологически - суффикс, потому - о. Я не говорю, что это правило или норматив (я их не знаю - вообще за свою жизнь не одной книги по русской грамматике не прочёл) - это только лишь используемый подход.
Мы пишем в уменьшительных м.р. суффикс под ударением через "о": кулачок, а не кулачёк*, так почему должно быть иначе в формах мн.ч.?
Кстати, я думаю, не замешано ли здесь как-то отсутствие "ё" на старых пишущих машинках - хотя наверняка большевики установили правила орфографии независимо от этого.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> не замешано ли здесь как-то отсутствие "ё" на старых пишущих машинках - хотя наверняка большевики установили правила орфографии независимо от этого.


Это было незадолго до большевиков.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> ОчОчки - суффикс, или там интерфикс - так или иначе, "-ки" этимологически - суффикс, потому - о. Я не говорю, что это правило или норматив (я их


Есть такое мнение, что корнем является _очёч-__. _А почему бы и нет? По этой же ссылке находим литературные примеры:
Телекомментатор протёр платком свои очёчки в круглой золочёной оправе и вышел из-под зонта ассистента. М. И. Веллер, «Белый ослик», 2001 г. // «Октябрь»[НКРЯ] ◆ Далее, пройдя по коридору, мы угодили в небольшой отстойник, где сидела секретарь-девица с гладко зачёсанными за уши рыжими волосами и круглыми очёчками на крапленном бледными веснушками носу. Павел Крусанов, «Перекуём орала на свистела» (2001) // «Нева», 2004 г. [НКРЯ]

Словарь новых слов русского языка (середина 50-х — середина 80-х годов) / Под ред. Н. З. Котеловой. — СПб. : Дмитрий Буланин, 1995. — ISBN 5-86007-016-0.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Есть такое мнение, что корнем является _очёч-__. _А почему бы и нет?


А зачем? Корень - понятие условное, но чисто по логике оно привязывается к семантике - т.е. когда связка морфем становится единым нерасчленимым смыслом, тогда это корень. Так или иначе, я имел в виду корень скорее по явной этимологии; если "очёчк-" стало бы корнем, в котором никаким усилием мысли не выделить "оч-", тогда другое дело.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> когда связка морфем становится единым нерасчленимым смыслом, тогда это корень.


Удвоение корня тоже пока не отменялось. У _очёчков_ есть однокоренные слова : _очечник_/_очешник_, те же знаменитые модные _очечи._


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Удвоение корня тоже пока не отменялось. У _очёчков_ есть однокоренные слова : _очечник_/_очешник_, те же знаменитые модные _очечи._


Росетт, я понимаю то, что говорит Низзебро.  Очочки это производное слово от "очки". Производные формы не могут использовать ё после ч. ОчЕчник это однокоренное слово, да, но никак не является уменьшательной формой от "очки" - это уже другое слово - "a case for spectacles/glasses". И ударение падает на Е в слове очЕчник - значит, даже никакого спора не может быть о написании этого слова....


----------



## Awwal12

Напомню, что нахождение /о/ в корне само по себе ещё ничего однозначно не определяет. См. подробнее, напр., тут:
ГРАМОТА.РУ – справочно-информационный интернет-портал «Русский язык» | Класс | Репетитор онлайн | Учебник ГРАМОТЫ: орфография


----------



## nizzebro

Вот, кстати, "чокнутый" принято писать через "о". А ещё есть слово "чопик" (деревянный шкант).
А причина, видимо, в том, что нет чередования в парадигме (как чесать - очёс, чёлка - чело).

Очечи - очешник могли бы стать парадигмой, но беда в том, что они крутятся вокруг одного и того же уменьшительно-ласкательного смысла.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Росетт, я понимаю то, что говорит Низзебро.  Очочки это производное слово от "очки". Производные формы не могут использовать ё после ч. ОчЕчник это однокоренное слово, да, но никак не является уменьшительной  формы от "очки" - это уже другое слово - "a case for spectacles/glasses". И ударение падает на Е в слове очЕчник - значит, даже никакого спора нет о написании этого слова....


Если -ё- меняется на -е- (а в корнях слов это обычное дело), то ударение будет падать на -е- всегда.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Если -ё- меняется на -е- (а в корнях слов это обычное дело), то ударение будет падать на -е- всегда.


какой словарь у вас наиболее авторитеный чтобы решить такие вопорсы? у нас есть Оскфордный словарь в 20-и томах.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> очёшник


_Очешник_, нет тут -_ё_-.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> _Очешник_, нет тут -_ё_-.


но Викисловарь говорит что нормативное написаное очеЧник, через Ч, хотя произносится с Ш.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> какой словарь у вас наиболее авторитеный чтобы решить такие вопросы? у нас есть Оксфордский словарь в 20-и томах.


У нас был выпущен Большой академический словарь русского языка  в 23 томах.
https://www.ozon.ru/product/bolshoy...mah-tom-6-z-zyatyushka-3278255/?sh=tFykM8wKgQ

Но для доказательства существования слова достаточно хотя бы одного рецензируемого словаря.

Нет такого словаря, который один исчерпывал бы все вопросы к лексике языка.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> но Викисловарь говорит что нормативное написаное очеЧник, через Ч, хотя произносится с Ш.


Если произносится, то и пишется так в прямой речи, так как это произношение всё же характерно для отдельных регионов только.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Если -ё- меняется на -е- (а в корнях слов это обычное дело), то ударение будет падать на -е- всегда.


Что, простите?    Чёлка - чело́, зачёс - чеса́ть...
Ударение вообще никак не зависит от наличия этимологического /о/, а вот само /о/ может по правилам фонологии проявляться только под ударением, в противном случае испытывая все сдвиги, предписываемые аканьем (в предельно широком смысле).


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> У нас был выпущен Большой академический словарь русского языка  в 23 томах. Но для доказательства достаточно хотя бы одного рецензируемого словаря.
> https://www.ozon.ru/product/bolshoy...mah-tom-6-z-zyatyushka-3278255/?sh=tFykM8wKgQ
> Нет такого словаря, который исчерпывал бы все вопросы к лексике языка.


Тогда, оказывается что вы правы - смотрите на сраницу 212 тут: https://iling.spb.ru/dictionaries/bas3/15.pdf


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Если произносится, то и пишется так в прямой речи, так как это произношение всё же характерно для отдельных регионов только.


Для каких "регионов" характерно произношение "оче́[ч]ник"?  По-моему, это случай с лексически закрепленной в норме утерей смычки (ср. коне[ш]но "разумеется", наро[ш]но и пр.).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Тогда, оказывается что вы правы - смотрите на страницу 212 тут: https://iling.spb.ru/dictionaries/bas3/15.pdf


Да, это прекрасный словарь. Он цитирует словарь 1995 года по ссылке выше, давая собственные дополнительные примеры. Кстати, в нём представлено ещё одно однокоренное слово, _очечный_.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Да, это прекрасный словарь. Он цитирует словарь 1995 года по ссылке выше, давая собственные дополнительные примеры. Кстати, в нём представлено ещё одно однокоренное слово, _очечный_.


Спасибо, но если поверить Гуглу, очечный весьма редкое слово. Может быть, я никогда в жизни не наткнусь на нём...


----------



## nizzebro

А чё, можно так? 
А чо?!! Нельзя что ли??


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Спасибо, но если верить Гуглу, очечный весьма редкое слово. Может быть, я никогда в жизни не наткнусь на него...


Не Гуглом единым жив человек. Пример такой дан в самом словаре: «очечное производство». Это слово - не новое, его даёт словарь Ушакова 1935-40 гг. в старой форме _очешный_.
очечный — Толковый словарь Ушакова - Gufo.me

ОЧ'ЕЧНЫЙ [очешный] (или очешный), очечная, очечное (·разг. ·устар. ). прил. к очки. Очешное стекло.

Но Гугл никогда не выдаёт сразу всё, что в него заложено, и это зависит от ваших личных настроек тоже.

Оно - Стивен КИНГ (стр. 767) - параллельный перевод на английском

Похоже, Ричи, ты думаешь, что где-то растет _очечное_ дерево и мы снимаем с него новую пару очков, как только ты разбиваешь старую».

Очки защитные закрытые - Satu.kz
... (ОЧК404) Предназначены для защиты от прямого попадания пыли в _подочечное_ пространство, обеспечивают защиту от стружки и брызг не…

Страница 2 - Советское фото (№ 9) - Электронекрасовка
ПО ИНОСТРАННЫМ ЖУРНАЛАМ: _Очечное_ стекло в качестве мягкофокусного объектива. Быстрое проявление газопечатных бумаг в теплые тона. —


----------



## nizzebro

Не смогли-таки слово "очковый" приспособить для этой цели: народ бы не понял, о чём речь.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Не смогли-таки слово "очковый" приспособить для этой цели: народ бы не понял, о чём речь.


Вы сильно недооцениваете наш народ.
_Очковая_ зарезервировано за коброй и за оправой, а также за очками в играх.


----------



## splinny

pimlicodude said:


> не наткнусь на нём...


на него


----------

